
The New CNN.com (First Screenshots)  - nreece
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/22/the-new-cnn-com-first-screenshot/
======
staunch
My #1 request from is that they give me the option of text/video for every
article that has video. When I'm watching another video or listening to music
I don't want to turn it off just to see the story. They don't appear to be
fixing this.

~~~
pmjordan
I suspect that video adverts are more profitable than banner/text ads.

------
matthodan
Interesting to see that they put their logo in the center instead of the top
left-- I think it's a little distracting, but maybe this will become a new
trend.

~~~
ugh
Logo in the center? Hm, I seem to know that from somewhere ... ah, yeah:
<http://www.zdf.de/> (German public service broadcaster, redesign from May)

------
gbookman
Each page seems to have less stuff on it than before, which is a good thing.
Now it's much less cluttered and more logically organized.

------
the_real_r2d2
Well, it is better late than never.

I do not know if they are going to do it, but it would be nice that you can
customize it with your preferences about type of news (sports, politics,
etc.), location, etc. For what I have read it includes many "social media"
sources but it lacks in personalization.

Some months ago the BBC also changed its web site to make it more "Web 2.0".
You can personalize it at some level. For example local weather forecast, type
of news, type of tv shows in the iPlayer, financial data, etc.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/>

------
JCThoughtscream
It actually looks like a modern multimedia webpage now. I rather like it.

------
onewland
While I don't like the quality of their news reporting, I think CNN is one of
the few news entertainment companies that really understands web design and
has a minimally coherent plan for integrating with the internet. A UX guy at
my work was describing how the current design is used as almost a textbook
example at a good tech school of a clean way of presenting information.

Contrast that, for example, to nytimes.com which is literally designed to look
as similar as possible to the newspaper. Like I said, their "journalism" is
garbage but maybe some startup or media company can emulate their ability to
create an interface that encourages users to explore.

~~~
GBKS
Completely agree. The current design does a great job at "delivering the news"
in a straightforward fashion with minimal user effort.

The new design of the home page looks pretty interesting, I'll have to use it
for a while to see how it works. First impression is too much imagery, not
enough content and not enough content organization. Splitting content in text
vs. video doesn't help to get a quick idea of what's going on in
business/politics/local/...

From recent experience, I'm not a big fan of CNN news reporting due to too
many must-see "man bites dog" story, too many irrelevant "breaking news" and
too much recycled content with new headlines slapped on. Reading CNN has
mostly become a matter of figuring out what content is worth reading. The best
redesign will not change this (unfortunately).

Any guesses what "NewsPulse" will be? A real-time news aggregator?

------
ComputerGuru
I see they still haven't addressed the issue of providing their readers with
real news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=888251>

------
Mongoose
I don't think they could have made it look more like Last.fm.

------
_ck_
Well they get points for honesty, the word "news" doesn't appear anywhere in
their heading. But they have have a huge entertainment section. I guess they
are the new MTV where the original meaning of their name has been lost, it's
just branding for any content.

(The only time I watch CNN anymore is before 9am when they have CNN
Asia/Europe on which is actually real news.)

------
haydenchambers
the inconsistancy between page templates is mindblowing

